# كيف اتأكد من صحة اعتماد الشركات ( UL - fm )



## Ahmed meca 88 (3 أكتوبر 2014)

كيف اتأكد من صحة اعتماد الشركات ( UL - fm ) ؟؟؟؟؟؟
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (12 أكتوبر 2014)

فيه موقع على النت خاص لهذه الشركات فيه قاعدة بيانات خاصة بالمنتجات الحاصلة على هذه الشهادات


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (16 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (19 أكتوبر 2014)

حد يعرف الموقع ده


----------



## yousefegyp (20 أكتوبر 2014)

يا ريت اللى يعرف طريقة أو موقع ياريت يقولنا وشكرا للبشهمندس اللى فتح الموضوع


----------



## rasha abd el aal (30 أكتوبر 2014)

دا الموقع الخاص باعتماد ال UL 
http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/template/LISEXT/1FRAME/index.html
بتكتب اسم الشركة المصنعة و بيطلعلك شهادات الاعتماد للمنتجات بتاعتها


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (30 أكتوبر 2014)

thanks


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (3 نوفمبر 2014)

دا الموقع الخاص باعتماد الFM
​http://www.approvalguide.com/CC_host/pages/public/custom/FM/login.cfm


----------

